# Servicing A Seiko 7T27



## batfink21 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,

I bought a civilian issue Seiko 7T27 a couple of years ago and it's been stored away carefully ever since with just one or two outings.

The last time I checked it I noticed that there is some corrosion on the hands and dial and the battery has run flat. Does anyone know of the best place to send this for a thorough clean and service? Preferably in the UK.

Thanks,

James


----------

